#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ποιο γενικό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείτε;

## sundance

*-------------------------------------------------ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ-----------------------------------------------------*
Η δημοσκόπηση αφορά τα εναλλακτικά προγράμματα του autocad, δηλαδή γενικά σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα και όχι BIM. ( *Συνεπώς* αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν προγράμματα όπως Archicad,Allplan,Revit,AutoCAD Architecture κλπ *δεν* ψηφίζουν την επιλογή 'άλλο' )


Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν εναλλακτικό πακέτο αντί autocad και ποιο είναι αυτό.

----------


## mikegad

Υπάρχει και το progeCAD.
Αν παράγεται ακόμα βέβαια.

----------


## kostaspde

Βασικά χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο BIM, που έχει ωστόσο όλες τις γενικές σχεδιαστικές εντολές.
Κατά τ' άλλα, AutoCAD. Σε βάζουν να το μάθεις, και αναγκαστικά κάποτε θα το αγοράσεις, αφού όλη η αγορά με αυτό δουλεύει. Μετά δε θα πληρώνεις 4500 ευρώ ?

----------


## kostaspde

gvarth, εννοώ ότι έτσι όπως έχει γίνει το θέμα με το AutoCAD είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος μονοπωλίου, που αυτοτροφοδοτείται.
 Τα είπα και στο **************
 Επί γενεές ολόκληρες στρατιές φοιτητών εκπαιδεύονται πάνω σε συγκεκριμένα λογισμικά (ΑutoCAD, MS Office), οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια αποτελούν υποψήφιους πελάτες, την ώρα που υπάρχουν πολύ αξιόλογες ή και καλύτερες εναλλακτικές λύσεις με χαμηλότερο κόστος, ενίοτε και δωρεάν (Open Office). Αυτομάτως έτσι το εκάστοτε AutoCAD ή MS Office γίνεται το σημείο αναφοράς για ΟΛΟΥΣ και για ΟΛΑ.
 Όλα τα λογισμικά (στατικών, αρχιτεκτονικά, ή και τα άλλα γενικής σχεδίασης) προσπαθούν να έχουν παρόμοια λογική με το AutoCAD, και να συνεργάζονται καλά μαζί του, γιατί ο κόσμος σε αυτό εκπαιδεύτηκε. Οπότε μπαίνεις στη λογική, γιατί να πάρω κάτι που μοιάζει με το AutoCAD, προσπαθεί να συνεργαστεί με το AutoCAD, και να μη πάρω κατευθείαν το AutoCAD; Έλα όμως που έτσι τροφοδοτείς το μονοπώλιο!!!
 Υπάρχουν δε και αμέτρητες τοποθεσίες στο διαδίκτυο όπου μπορεί κάποιος να βρει πανεύκολα το λογισμικό σπασμένο. Οπότε όποιος θέλει, το κατεβάζει και το έχει για να το μάθει. Δε θα μου έκανε έκπληξη αν μάθαινα ότι η ίδια η Autodesk το "σπάει" και το αφήνει να διαρρεύσει.
 Όπως είπα είναι ένα αυτο-τροφοδοτούμενο μονοπώλιο. Το πρόγραμμα έχει γίνει το στάνταρ της αγοράς και η Autodesk εκμεταλλεύεται το όνομα και το μερίδιό της αγοράς που κατέχει. Κι άντε πάλευε με Intellicad, για να μη πληρώσεις τα ένα σκασμό λεφτά στην Autodesk.
 Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε στις σχολές να διδάσκεται free ware λογισμικό, ή τουλάχιστον να έχεις την επιλογή να μάθεις κάποιο άλλο. Μόνο έτσι ανέβει ο ανταγωνισμός, και σαν συνέπεια θα έχουμε και φθηνότερα προγράμματα, και οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν το παν για προσφέρουν καλύτερο προϊόν.
 Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην Αρχιτεκτονική του ΑΠΘ (Θεσσαλονίκη) διδάσκεται και το ArchiCAD αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Ubiquites

Πω πω δε φανταζόμουν ποτέ οτι υπήρχαν τόσες πολλές εναλλακτικές.

----------

